
Don't Talk to the Police – James Duane - d0bby
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d-7o9xYp7eE
======
Kazooie_Bird
This is a classic great listen with an interesting perspective. Having had
listened multiple times to fill an otherwise silent void, his arguments feel
geared towards those who have 100% without a doubt committed a crime, which is
fine, but such advice during a routine pull over may be counterproductive.

Of course, using his example of not admitting you were going 'x' over the
speed limit is obvious (not to most, though), it may be beneficial to have
-some- transparency and personable traits that most often eases the situation.

At this point, you may be asking yourself how this could possibly ease a
scenario as such... Well, here's the thing - if someone were pulled over (no
matter what cause)and acted as many 'Sovereign Citizens' do, it can be
expected without a doubt that escalation will occur due to insubordination.
It's a very fine line, and honestly may be a gamble depending on the encounter
premise, who the official is, and where you are located.

In short: Think before you speak :)

------
kekebo
Previous discussions:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15886628](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15886628)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6001859](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6001859)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=219758](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=219758)

Edit: Fix URL

------
foxyv
Keep in mind there are exceptions to this rule like:

* If you kill someone in self defense. (You need an affirmative defense. Hence why training like Massad Ayoob is important)

* Giving your license when asked.

* Implied consent for DUI tests (If you are sober it's best to submit to these otherwise you lose your license)

~~~
d0bby
Giving your license/id when asked does not need talking...

Jk, ofc you need to talk, for example to explain that you won't answer
questions because you have the right to do so.

